# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  یک مشکل : دستور Replace در Sql

## Sabeghi

با سلام
دوستان میشه بگید مشکل دستور زیر چیه

SELECT REPLACE(EFood, 'Apple', 'Test') FROM Food

در زمان اجرا میگه دستور Replace رو نمیشناسم
محیط اجرا دلفی 7

با تشکر

----------


## m-khorsandi

این دستور رو روی چه Database یی اجرا میکنی؟

----------


## Sabeghi

بانک access

----------


## mehdi_mohamadi

از دستور update استفاده کن

----------


## Sabeghi

بخشید دوست عزیز mehdi_mohammadi
منظور من جایگزیی یک کلمه در رشته میباشد
با استفاده از دستورات ترکیبی خودم بلدم فقط میخواستم بدونم اشکال این دستور چیه
آیا فقط مسئله بخاطر استفاده از بانک Access میباشد.

----------


## sql_qassem

این دستور sql استاندارد نیست .باید سینتکسش رو ببینی چطوری استفاده می شه.
در همون اکسس که می گی.

----------


## ghabil

این چیزی که نوشتی هم درسته هم استاندارد ، باید جای دیگه ای دنبال مشکلت بگردی ، برای تست  اسم Table رو هم بزار قبل اسم فیلد اینطوری :

SELECT REPLACE(Food.EFood, 'Apple', 'Test') FROM Food

آهان راستی یادم میآد این درایور های اکسس خیلی بیخود بودن مثلا Join رو ساپرت نمیکردن بعید نیست Replace رو هم ساپورت نکنند. از چه درایوری استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## MaryamSalehi

دوست عزیز نمی دانم مشکلت حل شده یا نه .ولی در این فایل طریقه نوشتن دستور replace در access به صورت صحیح آن آمده. امیدوارم کمکت کنه.

----------

